
8 Job Search Tips From the Co-Founder of LinkedIn - kirpekar
http://mashable.com/2012/02/15/reid-hoffman-linkedin-job-tips/
======
bedris
I thought this was an excellent point by Reid:

 _“Contrary to what many bestselling authors and motivational gurus would have
you believe, there is not a ‘true self’ deep within that you can uncover via
introspection and that will point you in the right direction,” Hoffman writes.
“Yes, your aspirations shape what you do. But your aspirations are themselves
shaped by your actions and experiences. You remake yourself as you grow and
the world changes. Your identity doesn’t get found. It emerges.”_

